# Date Set!!!



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

Met with my surgeon yesterday and I'm scheduled for 2Nov12 for a total thyroidectomy.  I'm terrified and excited!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you!!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It will be the absolute best decision you've ever made!!


----------



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> It will be the absolute best decision you've ever made!!


So I've heard!  LOL Thank you all! I posted a "fuller" story in the Graves part, but although I'm terrified, I'm elated too! hugs1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

diva_alicia said:


> Met with my surgeon yesterday and I'm scheduled for 2Nov12 for a total thyroidectomy.  I'm terrified and excited!


Terrified and excited sounds just about right!! We are all very happy to hear this and do know we are all here for you for support and any questions you may have.


----------

